# Z36xxx



## james_anon (Dec 1, 2017)

```
VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Atom Processor Z36xxx/Z37xxx Series Graphics & Display (rev 0e)
```
Network controller: Intel Corporation Wireless 3160

Can I install FreeBSD without graphics problems?
When I first tried (2016) I couldn't get graphics to work with TrueOS or FreeBSD.


----------



## SirDice (Dec 1, 2017)

Console only (no X11) is never a problem. It's Xorg that may be problematic with latest Intel GPUs.

https://wiki.freebsd.org/Graphics#Intel_Graphics


----------

